# M800 My First Build :D



## TomShadow (Nov 2, 2019)

I would have chosen something easier to start with if I knew any better. But I really enjoyed building it and I can't believe it actually worked the first time. Especially since I had to solder those SMD J201s myself. It wasn't straight forward, I had to move some caps around to make way for the right angle pins. I had to order some smaller 2.1 jacks because it is such a tight fit. 

A couple of shockers: I am a beginner guitar player, my only electric guitar is an old Lotus Strat replica and a 15x Roland Cube. I have never played through a pedal  
This is my first pedal ever and I absolutely love it, I have nothing to compare it to but the Cube has a pretty nice clean and this pedal gives it a little more clarity and the gain pushes it to some delightful crunch. The EQ is pretty responsive and I can get some nice tones. 

Right now bias is set to 4.65v on all of them. the tone trim is set to halfway. I might experiment with the bias again. Overall loved working on it, learned a ton of stuff. I am hooked.


----------



## Mourguitars (Nov 2, 2019)

Looks fantastic Tom !

Enjoy and congrats

Mike


----------



## Barry (Nov 2, 2019)

Good looking build


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 2, 2019)

Nice work first time out the chute.  I see what you mean about the capacitors.  Marshall knobs add some class.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 2, 2019)

Very impressive for your first go! Nice design. The flag of England is a nice touch and really works well there. ???

I imagine you could also have used clipped leads for the j201 boards so that you wouldn't need to bend stuff outta the way, but your way looks more profesh.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 2, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Very impressive for your first go! Nice design. The flag of England is a nice touch and really works well there. ???
> 
> I imagine you could also have used clipped leads for the j201 boards so that you wouldn't need to bend stuff outta the way, but your way looks more profesh.


That's a good idea, It never occurred to me, Good to know


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 2, 2019)

TomShadow said:


> That's a good idea, It never occurred to me, Good to know


It's nice to have a few of them in a pinch! I've used them to make a right angle PCB mount pot when I mistakenly order a solder lug pot. I like to save the thick leads from the 1N5817 diode's in every PedalPCB build.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 2, 2019)

Yup, I saw that  
I have an Altoids box on my table with all the clipped leads, I was gonna dump it, guess I am saving them. ?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Nov 3, 2019)

Just don't eat 'em by accident.  
LED leads are particularly rigid, I like to use those when I need some mechanical support.


----------



## TomShadow (Nov 3, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Just don't eat 'em by accident.
> LED leads are particularly rigid, I like to use those when I need some mechanical support.


Ha ha noted! Must label the box!


----------

